# blackfin and snapper on the bluefin



## [email protected]

Need 6 for a trip on the Bluefin out of Freeport, going after blakfin and snapper.. Trip is on july 24 and cost $225 per fisherman.


----------



## Robert.Parson

How many hours is the trip ?

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Robert.Parson said:


> How many hours is the trip ?
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


12hr trip

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kms

pm sent


----------



## [email protected]

kms said:


> pm sent


12hr trip on the bluefin a 47 ft boat out of Freeport. Stop for snapper and king then hit the shrimp boats for blackfin, ling, and dolphin this is a group of 12 fishermen. Everyone will get a good spot on the rail. Have three unpaid spots remaining. Please pm your number and I will call you.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> 12hr trip on the bluefin a 47 ft boat out of Freeport. Stop for snapper and king then hit the shrimp boats for blackfin, ling, and dolphin this is a group of 12 fishermen. Everyone will get a good spot on the rail. Have three unpaid spots remaining. Please pm your number and I will call you.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I have three unpaid spots remaining for Tues 23 July

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> I have three unpaid spots remaining for Tues 23 July
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Original post said 24th the date is the 23rd

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deltamike

PM Sent.


----------



## [email protected]

Deltamike said:


> PM Sent.


Two spots remaining.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin

I'm in


----------



## [email protected]

photofishin said:


> I'm in


Glad to have you join us mike

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deltamike

count me in!!


----------



## Sancroix

It looks like you got your two spots filled, and I hope you all have a great time! 23 July is too close to a lot of things I'm committed to this summer, but I'll be watching for future trip announcements. Hopefully in the cooler months.


----------



## [email protected]

One spot unpaid remaining

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> One spot unpaid remaining
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Trip is full, Unless I have a cancelation.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

